# Pit Rescue-Barking at noises and freaking out when people come to home



## StellaLove460 (Oct 30, 2013)

I rescued Stella a 2 year old Red Nosed Pit about 3 months ago from a neglectful situation in which she was left in a camper for several days. the owners were only feeding her scraps and human food and never socialized her properly. I have my suspicions that she was physically abused as well. Stella had open wounds on her paws from her skin allergy as well as licking and biting from boredom. She didn't even know how to play. Physically I have gotten her on track. She has had her shots, I got her fixed, she's on a grain free diet but emotionally and mentally she is still a wreck! She is getting better about being around people in the public setting. She shy's away from people and does not show any aggression but in my home or around my property she wants to rip peoples faces off. lol I have a trainer that says its fear aggression. She barks at every noise now and scares the crap out of me. She wakes me up at night from her freaking out about a noise. I have contacted the vet because the trainer has recommended fluoxetine(Prozac). Im just at my wits end. I cant have anyone over because of her aggression. I will take any and all advice! Please Help!!


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Seems like it is definitely a fear thing. I don't know much on the subject but if you tend to like to have co many especially people who would come over frequently I would have a few meetings with your dog and those individuals at a neutral site. Do it several times maybe until they are recognizable? Maybe that will help gain a little more trust in people on general. 

It's hard to say though I'm sure more knowledgeable people will chime in


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

